# R35 door



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I am looking for a ns door (passenger or left side).

Just needs to be bare and undamaged. Colour is irrelevant as car will be painted.

07860 299991


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Now fixed Up


----------

